# Optoma HD600X resolution



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

My Optoma HD600X is said to be 720p native, but compatible 1080p: http://www.optoma.co.uk/projectordetailshccs.aspx?ShowMenu=HE&PTypedb=Home%20Entertainment&PC=HD600X-LV

I have the feeling that films in 1080p look better than in 720p but I'm not sure. Can anyone tell me if this projector actually displays the film in 1080p ?


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Simply put, no your projector isn't natively 1080p so it has to downscale the image to display it at native resolution which is 1280 x 800. As this isn't a 16:9 aspect ratio it could be that the projector downscales to to 1280 x 720 (so there will some unused pixels top and bottom) or it might slightly distort the image geometry to fill the 1280 x 800 panel. 

It could be that you get better results downscaling a 1080p signal than feeding it with a 720p signal. The projector might do a better job of downscaling than your player for example or perhaps it is because the projector rescales the 1280 x 720p input up to 1280 x 800 which is a very small upscale, yet this might cause more artefacts than downscaling from 1080p to 800/720p.

Hope this helps/makes sense.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok thanks !


----------

